# Pages blinking wildly while mousing over them update 10/10



## daveomak (Oct 9, 2011)

Maybe it is just my computer or something but the last few months, when I have been on here for an hour or more... when I mouse over a newly opened "right click--open in new window" page it will blink wildly until I stop the mouse.. sometimes stuff locks up at that point too...

I am thinking....... I do not know what to think.......

It is resolved if I log out and close out of MSN Explorer and restart everything and log back in...

Am I spending too much time here... should I get a life... get a new 'puter... could it be the tracking cookies ??? Maybe it could be the tracking pastramies or belly bacons or or or ???

I probably should spend more time making andouille or something other than keeping up with the new recipes and q-views....

Nope, gonna keep doin' what I'm doin.  Help me stop the blinking...

Ice cold beverage of ones choice to the winner...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 9, 2011)

Sounds like an overheated video card in your PC. Be sure all the panel vents are clean and un-obstructed. You may have some dust inside the unit as well, and this _could_ cause some transient voltages between circuits on the boards, which can really drive the circuits berzerk, but can also cause reduce air ciculation preventing heat dissipation. The heat sinks (finned object, typically black anodized aluminum) need to be free of dust as well, for proper cooling.

We've had 2 PC less than 2 years old with video cards that got fried due to heat related problems. One was actually due to the cooling fan motor having stopped working at all, so damaging the entire mother-board and everything else inside was a high probability. Turns out later that the one with the bad fan motor, which was promptly repaired, fried the mother-board about 3 months later.

When you're getting freaked-out video performance as you're describing, you don't have much time left to correct it, so you may want to start checking things out right away. If you lose the video card, your PC can be repaired and not lose any files, data or personal settings, so it's not the end of the world for your PC...that's the good news.

Eric


----------



## daveomak (Oct 9, 2011)

Eric, Thanks, I just cleaned it 3 days ago with that compresed air in a can.. There was dust.... I did not look at the fans to see if they were working though ?? Guess I will open it and see if they are running...Dave


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 9, 2011)

Ah, the fans can run pretty quietly on some, but my current CPU fan has a variable speed control, and I have the cpu monitor gadget on the desktop, so when I max-out the cpu on the meter (loading a fresh web-page, etc) I expect to hear the fan spool-up to full speed within a few seconds to provide for the additional cooling demand.

Crap, if you dust it out inside and out and it still is acting funky, either the damage is already done and it's just slowly dying on you, or there's a bug in the box. Hope I'm wrong....

Eric


----------



## rich- (Oct 9, 2011)

Dave, On most computers, the video card is built into the mother board, But you can buy a replacement video card and install it in an expansion slot in the back of the computer and re-plug your monitor into the new vid card.

This has a side benefit of freeing up some of you dedicated memory also.

A video card is way cheaper than a motherboard.

Hope this helps, Rich


----------



## daveomak (Oct 10, 2011)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Ah, the fans can run pretty quietly on some, but my current CPU fan has a variable speed control, and I have the cpu monitor gadget on the desktop, so when I max-out the cpu on the meter (loading a fresh web-page, etc) I expect to hear the fan spool-up to full speed within a few seconds to provide for the additional cooling demand.
> 
> Crap, if you dust it out inside and out and it still is acting funky, either the damage is already done and it's just slowly dying on you, or there's a bug in the box. Hope I'm wrong....
> 
> Eric


Eric, morning.... I have heard the fans spool up on occasion.. I guess that part is working.. I remember seeing fans inside the cover but can't remember how many.. If I can remember I will open the cover and check if all the fans are working.. CRS disease is attacking me from all sides, I think ?????


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 10, 2011)

HAAAAAAA!!! CRS! I've been using that excuse for a few years now, myself...go with whatever works, I say...LOL!

Any positive results with the PC yet? Man, hate to hear of someone loosing contact due to PC/ISP issues...sux...been there a few times, and it can be frustrating.

Eric


----------



## daveomak (Oct 10, 2011)

Rich- said:


> Dave, On most computers, the video card is built into the mother board, But you can buy a replacement video card and install it in an expansion slot in the back of the computer and re-plug your monitor into the new vid card.
> 
> This has a side benefit of freeing up some of you dedicated memory also.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich, I'm trying to figure if it is MSN  now. Bride says it happens to her  on MSN but not on IE.  So right now I'm on IE.  I don't like it 'cause all I ever used is MSN.

Guess I'll get comfy with IE for awhile and see what is goin" on... I will report back... soon I hope...   If the blinkys return, I'll check back on what to do with the video card and how to do it...


----------



## boykjo (Oct 10, 2011)

I would try mazilla fire fox..........just a thought..... i never looked back. my puter used to do a lot of crazy thing.......

joe


----------



## daveomak (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, everyone had very good suggestion... Even the guy that takes care of my local broadband... We are on first name basis... his office is down the road about 1 mile.. Living in a small community has its perks.... The network service has been sporadic at best... No Signal etc.   Called him and he suggested I perform "updates" to my computer.. (duh)... Well, after 3 hours and I think about 30 updates,  (everytime I updated there were more updates) the update file is empty.........

I will see what happens from here... One of the updates was for the graphics card. (I did notice that) ...Lesson learned... Perform the updates or SMF might disappear.....


----------

